#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  How to improve uplink range?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Ensuring that the uplink path is in a correct range help to improve system performance.
It's also reduce electrical power consumption.


Can someone tell me how to improve the power consumption?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Ensuring that the uplink path is in a correct range help to improve system performance.
> It's also reduce electrical power consumption.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how to improve the power consumption?
> 
> 
> Thank You!


Managing the radio-frequency power from the base stations of a land-mobile-radio system can save electrical power and help reduce costs to maintain the system and improve it.

----------

